# جداول هامة فى تاريخ الأقباط والكنيسة القبطية



## اخوكم (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*أهم الأحداث التاريخية فى حياة أبونا مينا البراموسى المتوحد - المتنيح الأنبا كيرلس السادس (1902 م - 1971 م) 

 الحدث التاريخى السنة 
مولد عازر يوسف عطا الذى أصبح البابا كيرلس السادس. 
 1902

** البابا كيرلس الخامس يقوم بزيارته الرعوية للصعيد .

** بداية الحركة التعليمية للبابا كيرلس الخامس بإنشاء المدارس .
 1904 

البابا كيرلس الخامس يقوم بالزيارة الرعوية الثانية لإيبارشيات الصعيد .
 1909

المؤتمر القبطى فى أسيوط - هل رفض البابا كيرلس الخامس المؤتمر القبطى ؟
 1911

نياحة القديس الأنبا آبرآم أسقف الفيوم والجيزة .
 1914

سيامة الأنبا يوساب أسقفاً لجرجا .
 1920

ألإيغومانس حبيب جرجس يبدأ نشاطة الدينى بخدمة مدارس الأحد .
 1921

سيامة الأنبا اثناسيوس أسقفاً لـ بنى سويف والبهنسا .
 1925

** نياحة البابا كيرلس الخامس البطريرك رقم 112

** عازر يوسف عطا (البابا كيرلس السادس) يدخل دير البراموس .
 1927 
** أبونا مينا البراموسى (البابا كيرلس السادس) يصدر العدد الأول من مجلة ميناء الخلاص .

** سيامة الأنبا كيرلس مطران لـ أثيوبيا .
 1929 
** البابا يؤانس التاسع عشر يقوم بعمل الميرون المقدس .

** البابا يؤانس التاسع عشر يقوم بزيارة لـ أثيوبيا .

** البابا يؤانس التاسع عشر يوفد الأنبا يوساب أسقف جرجا ممثلاً للكنيسة القبطية لتنصيب هيلاسيلاسى إمبراطوراً على عرش أثيوبيا .
 1930م 
** أبونا مينا البراموسى يتوحد فى مغارة بعيداً عن الدير . 1932 
** زيارة البابا يؤنس التاسع عشر لأبونا مينا فى المغارة 

** زيارة د/ حسن فؤاد مدير مصلحة الآثار لـ أبونا مينا البراموسى فى المغارة ومعه مدير كلية اللاهوت بنيويورك .
 1933 
** أبونا مينا المتوحد يترك برية شهيت ويأتى إلى القاهرة .

** أبونا مينا يؤجر طاحونة بجبل المقطم .
 1936م  
** نياحة البابا يؤنس التاسع عشر .

** الأنبا يوساب مطران جرجا يصبح قائم مقام البطرك .
 1942م 
تعيين ابونا مينا البراموسى رئيساً لدير القديس الأنبا صموئيل المعترف لتعميره . 1943م 
** سيامة الأنبا مكاريوس بطريركاً رقم 114

** إعتكاف البابا مكاريوس بدير الأنب بولا أربعة أشهر .

** أبونا مينا يترك الطاحونه بسبب قيام الحرب العالمية الثانية .
 1944م 
**البابا كيرلس السادس يقيم قداسات بعد الظهر فى كنائس القاهرة .

** الملك فاروق ملك مصر يقوم بزيارة البابا مكاريوس فى المقر الباباوى . 

** البطريرك الروسى مار الكسيس يقوم بزيارة للبابا مكاريوس الثالث .

** نياحة البابا مكاريوس الثالث .

** الأنبا أثناسيوس مطران بى سويف والبهنسا يصبح قائم مقام البطريرك .
 1945م 
سيامة النبا يوساب بطريركا للكنيسة القبطية رقم 115 1946م 
أبونا مينا البراموسى المتوحد يقوم بتُشيد كنيسة ودير مار مينا بمصر القديمة . 1947م 
البابا يقوم بسيامة أول أساقفة أثيوبيين للكنيسة الأثيوبية  1948م 
الحدث التاريخى
 السنة 
** ألأنبا يوساب الثانى يقوم بترقية الأسقف الأثيوبى الأنبا باسيليوس إلى رتبة مطران لكنيسة أثيوبيا 

** نياحة معلم الجيل الأرشيدياكون حبيب جرجس .

** سيامة الأب والكاهن التقى أبونا إبراهيم ميخائيل .
 1951م 
البابا يوساب الثانى يقوم بتدشين كاتدرائية مار مرقس بالإسكندرية بعد إعادة بنائها . 1952 
نقل الكلية الإكليريكية من مهمشة إلى أرض الأنبا رويس فى مبنى القاعة اليوسابية . 1953م  
** جماعة الأمة القبطية بخطف البابا يوساب الثانى .

** نظير جيد يترهبن باسم أنطونيوس السريانى (البابا شنودة الثالث )
 1954 م 
** تم عزل البابا يوساب الثانى وتشكيل المجلس البطريركى من اصحاب النيافة : الأنبا أغابيوس مطران ديروط وقسقام , الأنبا ميخائيل مطران اسيوط , الأنبا بنيامين مطران المنوفية . 1955م 
** نياحه البابا يوساب الثانى بعد عودته إلى القاهرة .
**الأنبا اثناسيوس مطران ينى سويف قائم مقام يطريرك .
 1956م 
** صدور اللائحة المعتمدة لإنتخاب البطريرك . 1957م 
** أبونا مينا البراموسى المتوحد يصبح البابا كيرلس السادس البطريرك رقم 117

** البابا كيرلس السادس يقوم برسم الأنبا باسيليوس مطرانا على الكرسى الأورشليمى 

** الإتفاق بين الكنيستين القبطية فى مصر والأثيوبية على تنظيم العلاقة بينهما 

** البابا كيرلس السادس يرقى الأنبا باسيليوس المطران الأثيوبى لدرجة بطريرك جاثليق .. ** أول لقاء للبابا كيرلس مع الإمبراطور هيلاسيلاسى أمبراطور أثيوبيا .

** وضع حجر أساس لأعادة بناء وتعمير دير مار مينا بمريوط .

** أول لقاء بين البابا كيرلس السادس والرئيس جمال عبد الناصر .

** سيامة ابونا القديس والخادم الأمين بيشوى كامل بيد نيافة الأنبا بنيامين مطران المنوفية .

** بداية الخدمة فى أوربا لرعاية الأقباط بأرسال القس مينا كامل هناك لمدة عام .
 1959م 
** قام البابا كيرلس السادس بزيارته الولى لأثيوبيا .

** قام البابا كيرلس السادس بزيارة رعوية وأفتقد إيبارشيات الوجهين القبلى والبحرى .
 1960م 
** البابا كيرلس السادس يحتفل بمرور مائة عام على إنتقال البابا كيرلس الرابع أبو الإصلاح ( 1854 م - 1861 م )

** بداية الخدمة فى الكنيسة القبطية فى الكويت بإرسال القمص أنجليوس المحرقى وقد تكللت هذه الخدمة فى سنة 2004 م بأنشاء كنيسة هناك 
 1961م 
** نياحة النبا اثناسيوس مطران بنى سويف وسيامة أسقفاً بنفس الأسم الأنبا اثناسيوس .

** سيامة الأنبا شنودة اسقفا للتعليم ( البابا شنودة الثالث ) والأنبا صمئيل أسقفاً للخدمات العامة والإجتماعية .

** بداية الرعاية الكنسية لكندا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .
 1962م 
** المجمع المقدس برئاسة البابا كيرلس السادس يعترف بالقديسين ألاتى أسمائهم :-

+ القديس الأنبا ابرآم أسقف الفيوم .

+ القديس ألنبا صرابامون أبو طرحة أسقف المنوفية .

+ القديس القمص ميخائيل البحيرى .
 1963م 
** الكنيسة القبطية تحتفل بمرور 50 عاماً على نياحة القديس النبا أبرآم أسقف الفيوم .

** سيامة القس مرقس إلياس أول كاهن لكندا 
 1964م 
** إنعقاد مؤتمر أديس ابابا للكنائس الورثوذكسية الشرقية اللاخلقدونية .

** البابا كيرلس السادس يضع حجر الساس لبناء الكاتدرائية المرقسية بأرض الأنبا رويس .
 1965م 
** البابا كيرلس السادس يرأس الإحتفال بقداس عيد الميلاد المجيد بمشاركة وفود الكنائس الرثوذكسية الشرقية .

** نيافة الأنبا شنودة اسقف التعليم يعقد ندوة فى نقابة الحفيين عن " إسرائيل فى رأى المسيحية " .
 1966م 
** البابا كيرلس السادس يقوم بعمل النيرون المقدس .

** البابا كيرلس يعبر عن رأيه برفض تنحى الرئيس عبد الناصر عن الحكم بعد هزيمة يونيو ويطالبه بالعودة غلى الحكم بأمر الشعب .

** البابا شنودة الثالث يشارك فى مؤتمرات شعبية لتأييد الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر .

** البابا كيرلس السادس يقيم قداسات يسأل الرب حفظ مصر .

** البابا كيرلس يصاب بجلطة فى ساقة .
 1967م 
** ظهور العذراء مريم أم النور فى كنيستها بالزيتون .

** إفتتاح الكاتدرائية المرقسية الجديدة بأرض الأنبا رويس بالعباسية .

** عودة رفات القديس مار مرقس من فينيس وروما إلى مصر .

** سيامة أول كاهن لأستراليا هو القمص مينا لبيب .

** إنعقاد مؤتمر شعبى فى الكنيسة المعلقة والبابا كيرلس يؤيد بيان 30 مارس .
 1968م  
** سفر القمص بيشوى كامل إلى لوس أنجيلوس بأميركا لبدء خدمة المهاجرين هناك .
 1969م 
** الزيارة الخير للبابا كيرلس السادس لدير مريوط .

** البابا كيرلس السادس يقوم بسيامة آخر أسقف فى عهده وهو النبا يوساب أسقف البلينا .

** آباء الكنيسة القبطية يخرجون بمسيرة عزاء إلى ضريح الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر فى الجامع الذى أنشأه بمنشية البكرى .

** البابا كيرلس السادس يرأس وفد كنسى لتأييد ترشيح أنور السادات رئيساً للجمهورية .
 1970م 
** إصابة البابا كيرلس السادس بأزمة قلبية .

** نياحة أنبا باسيليوس جائليق أثيوبيا .

** البابا كيرلس السادس يرأس الأحتفال بليلة عيد الميلاد المجيد بعد شفائة من مرضه 

** نياحة البابا كيرلس السادس أثر أزمة قلبية حادة 9/3/ 1971م .

** تم إختيار نيافة الأنبا أنطونيوس مطران سوهاج والمنشاة قائم مقام بطريرك .

** الألوف من شعب القباط يلقى نظرة وداع الأخيرة على باباهم القديس البابا كيرلس السادس على جسده الجالس على كرسى مار مرقس الرسول فى كنيسة مرقس بكلوت بك .

** الصلاة على جثمان البابا كيرلس السادس فى الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالأنبا رويس ودفنه هناك .

** إقامة صلوات الأربعين لأنتقال البابا كيرلس السادس بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالأنبارويس بحى العباسية .

** بعد القدس الإلهى يخرج اسم الأنبا شنودة بإختيار إلهى ليصبح البابا شنودة الثالث 117

** حفل تنصيب الأنبا شنودة الثالث بابا وبطريرك للكنيسة القبطية .

** البابا شنودة الثالث يقوم بسيامة النبا يؤنس أسقفاً للغربية .

** البابا شنودة يقوم بسيامة الأنبا باخوميوس أسقفاً للبحيرة .
 1971م 
** تم نقل جسد البابا كيرلس من مدفنه المؤقت فى الكاترائية بالأنبا رويس إلى دير مار مينا بناء على وصيته .
 1972م 




الآباء البطاركة والمطارنة والأساقفة 

فى الفترة من 1902م حتى  1959م  

أولاً : أسماء الآباء البطاركة تاريخ النياحة
 تاريخ السيامة
 الرقم فى سلسلة ألاباء الإسم  م 
7/8/1927م 1/11/1874م البطريرك رقم 112 البابا الأنبا كيرلس الخامس 1 
21/6/1942م 16/12/1928م البطريرك رقم 113 البابا الأنبا يؤانس التاسع عشر 2 
31/8/1945م 13/2/1944م البطريرك رقم 114 البابا الأنبا مكاريوس الثالث  3 
13/11/1956م 26/5/1946م البطريرك رقم 115 البابا يوساب الثانى 4 
        5 
        6 




ثانياً :  الآباء الأساقفة والمطارنة 

الذين رسمهم البابا كيرلس الخامس



 لأنبا تاريخ السيامة تاريخ السيامة الإيبارشية الأسم م 
12/12/1902م 1876م اسقفاً على قنا وقوص الأنبا أغابيوس  1 
21/7/1903م 1878م اسقفاً لـ منفلوط وابنوب الأنبا بطرس 2 
24/2/1934م 1879م إسقفاً لـ اسنا والقصر واسوان الأنبا مرقس  3 
10/6/1914م 10/7/1981م أسقفاً لـ الفيوم والجيزة الأنبا أبرآم (القديس) 4 
4/12/1926م 10/7/1981م أسقفاً لـ أثيوبيا الأنبا متاؤس 5 
4/3/1920م 20/1/1892م أسقفا لـ جرجا وأخميم وسوهاج والبلينا الأنبا متاؤس  6 
9/6/1925م 23/8/1896م أسقفاً مساعداً لـمطران القدس  الأنبا تيموثاوس  7 
28/8/1928م 15/11/1896م
 أسقفاً للدير المحرق لأنبا باخوميوس 8 
12/4/1932م 15/11/1896م

عزل 1920م
 أسقفاً لـ ابو تيج وطهطا لأنبا باسيليوس 9 
18/6/1935م 12/7/1897م
 أسقفاً لـ النوبة والخرطوم لأنبا صرابامون 10 
19/1/1942م 17/10/1879م

عزل 31/12/1897
 أسقفاً لـ دير البراموس لأنبا إيسيذوروس 11 
18/10/1928 17/10/1897م

عزل 1912م
 أسقفاً لـ دير الأنبا انطونيوس لأنبا مرقس 12 
30/12/1924م 17/10/1897م
 أسقفاً لـ دير الأنبا بولا لأنبا ارسانيوس 13 
5/8/1934م 22/19/1899م
 أسقفاً لـ بنى سويف والبهنسا  لأنبا إيساك  14 
17/8/1904م 22/10/ 1899م
 أسقفاً لـ المنيا والأشمونيين لأنبا ديمتريوس 15 
26/12/1941م 22/10/1899م
 أسقفاً لـ أثيوبيا لأنبا يؤانس 16 
21/6/1925م 20/1/1901م
 أسقفاً لـ صنبو وديروط وقسقام لأنبا ساويرس 17 
2/5/1930م 15/3/1903م
 أسقفاً لـ قنا وقوص لأنبا لوكاس 18 
27/6/1928م 12/3/5/1905م
 أسقفاً لـ المنيا والأشمونيين لأنبا توماس 19 
18/10/1929م 12/3/1905م
 أسقفاً لـ منفلوط وأبنوب لأنبا ثيؤفيلس 20 
25/11/1924م 28/11/1915م
 أسقفاً لـ الفيوم والجيزة لأنبا يوساب 21 
20/11/1951م 5/11/1920م
 أسقفاً لـ أخميم وسوهاج لأنبا بطرس 22 
13/5/1943م 3/3/1921م
 أسقفاً لـ البلينا لأنبا أبرآم 23 
22/7/1962م 5/4/1925م - قائمقام بطريرك 1956-1958م
 مطران لـ بنى سويف والبهنسا لأنبا أثناسيوس 24 
22/2/1943م 5/4/1925م
 أسقفاً لـ أبو تيج وطهطا لأنبا ميخائيل 25 
13/5/1935م 27/12/1925م
 أسقفاً لـ القدس والشرقية والسويس والقنال لأنبا باسيليوس 26 
16/11/1930م 27/12/1925م
 أسقفاً لـ الدقهلية ودمياط والبرارى لأنبا بطرس 27 
14/1/1951م 27/12/1925م
 أسقفاً لـ الفيوم لأنبا إيساك 28 
11/9/1935م 27/12/1925م
 أسقفاً لـ الجيزة والقليوبية وقويسنا لأنبا متاؤس 29 




ثانياً :  الآباء الأساقفة والمطارنة 

الذين رسمهم البابا يؤنس التاسع عشر 

 أسقفاً لـ تاريخ النيلحة تاريخ السيامة الإيبارشية الأسم م 
22/10/1950م 2/6/1929م أسقفاً لـ مطران اثيوبيا لأنبا كيرلس 1 
1939 2/6/1929م - 

عزل سنة 1937م
 أسقفاً لـ أثيوبيا  لأنبا أبرآم 2 
5/8/1936 2/6/1929م أسقفاً لـ أثيوبيا لأنبا بطرس 3 
 ---- 2/6/1929م أسقفاً لـ أثيوبيا لأنبا ميخائيل 4 
 ---- 2/6/1929م أسقفاً لـ أثيوبيا لأنبا إيساك 5 
3/4/1964م 14/7/1929م أسقفاً لـ ديروط وصنبو لأنبا أغابيوس 6 
 ----- 9/1/1931م أسقفاً لـ أثيوبيا لأنبا ساويرس 7 
7/1/1965م 29/6/1930م أسقفاً لـ منفلوط وابنوب لأنبا لوكاس 8 
24/3/1956م 5/10 /1930م أسقفاً لـ الغربية والبحيرة لأنبا توماس 9 
10/12/1969م 22/2/1931م أسقفاً لـ الدقهلية ودمياط  لأنبا تيموثاؤس 10 
2/10/1950م 1/3/1931م أسقفاً لـ المنوفية لأنبا ديمتريوس 11 
27/7/1965م 27/12/1931م أسقفاً لـ قنا وقوص لأنبا كيرلس 12 
20/7/1977م 28/3/1934م أسقفاً لـ أبو تيج وطهطا  لأنبا مرقس  13 
1/10/1945م 19/3/1935م أسقفاً لـ القدس الشرقية لأنبا ثيؤفيلس 14 
12/12/1948م 22/12/1935 أسقفاً لـ الجية والقليوبية وقويسنا لأنبا ابرآم  15 
16/10/1947م 25/10/1936م أسقفاً لـ إسنا والأقصر واسوان لأنبا باسيليوس 16 




ثانياً :  الآباء الأساقفة والمطارنة 

الذين رسمهم البابا يوساب الثانى



 تاريخ النياحة تاريخ السيامة الإيبراشية الأسم  م 
  25/8/1946م مطران لـ أسيوط ودير انبا مقار لأنبا ميخائيل 1 
24/3/1956م 1/9/1946م مطران لـ القدس والشرق الأدنى لأنبا ياكوبس 2 
25/10/1975م 29/9/1946م أسقفاً لـ الشرقية لأنبا متاؤس 3 
16م5/1968م 29/6/1947م مطران لـ الخرطوم وجنوب السودان لأنبا يؤانس 4 
15/12/1957م 29/6/1947م أسقفاً لـ النوبة وام درمان لأنبا باخوميوس 5 
6/6/1970 22/2/1948م أسقفاً لـ البلينا لأنبا كيرلس 6 
25/9/1964م 22/2/1948م أسقفاً لـ الدير المحرق لأنبا باخوميوس 7 
19/11/1972م 22/2/1948 أسقفاً لـ دير الأنبا بولا لأنبا أرسانيوس 8 
5/12/1989م 25/7/1948م أسقفاً لـ دير السريان لأنبا ثيؤفيلس 9 
12/10/1970  25/7/1948م

البطريرك الجاثليق الأول
 أسقفاً لـ شو باثيوبيا لأنبا باسيليوس 10 
 --- 25/7/1948م البطريرك الجاثليق الثانى وقد عزلته الثورة الأثيوبية 1976
 أسقفاً لـ هرر باثيوبيا لأنبا ثيؤفيليس 11 
 ---- 25/7/1948م
 أسقفاً لـ جوندار بأثيوبيا لأنبا ميخائيل 12 
 ---- 25/7/1948م
 أسقفاً لـ ليكتى بأثيوبيا لأنبا ياكوبس 13 
 ---- 25/7/1948م
 أسقفاً لـ برجا علم بأثيوبيا لأنبا تيموثاؤس 14 
14/2/1963م 23/1م1949م
 أسقفاً لـ الجيزة والقليوبية وقويسنا لأنبا يؤانس 15 
5/1/1956م 23/1م1949م
 أسقفاً لـ دير البراموس لأنبا مكاريوس 16 
23/11/1974م 13/4/1949م
 أسقفاً لـ الأقصر واسنا وأسوان  لأنبا أبرآم 17 
3/7/1952م 27/8/1950م
 أسقفاً لـ جنوب أفريقيا لأنبا مرقس 18 
11/11/1963م 26/11/1950م
 أسقفاً لـ المنوفية لأنبا بنيامين 19 
12/12/1984م 25/2/1951م
 أسقفاً لـ الفيوم لأنبا أبرآم 20 
 ---- 25/2/1951م 

عزل 1955م
 أسقفاً لـ دير الأنبا انطونيوس لأنبا غبريال 22 
20/10/1963م 25/2/1951م
 أسقفاً لـ دير الأنبا بيشوى لأنبا باسيليوس 23 
30/8/1982م 27/1/1952م قائممقام بطريرك 1971م
 أسقفاً لـ سوهاج والمنشاة لأنبا أنطونيوس 24 
24/12/1978م 27/1/1952م
 أسقفا لـ أخميم وساقلته  الأنبا بطرس 25





ثانياً :  الآباء الأساقفة والمطارنة 

الذين رسمهم البابا كيرلس السادس

1959- 1971م

 تاريخ النياحة تاريخ السيامة الإيبراشية الأسم م

13/10/1919م 7/6/1959م مطران القدس والشرق الأدنى  لأنبا باسيليوس 1 
12م10/1970م 28/6/1959م بطريرك جاثليق اثيوبيا  لأنبا باسيليوس 2 
17/6/1971م 13/9/1959م مطران لـ الغربية والبحيرة  لأنبا إيساك  3 
8/8/1963م 20/9/1959م مطران النوبة وام درمان  لأنبا توماس 4 
  7/8/1960م مطران جرجا لأنبا مينا 5 
  9/9/1962م أسقفا لـ ينى سويف والبهنسا لأنبا أثناسيوس 6 
6/10/1981م قتل فى حادث المنصة الذى قتل فيه أنور السادات 30/9/1962م أسقفا الخدمات العامة والإجتماعية لأنبا صموئيل 7 


البابا شنودة الثالث
 30/9/1962م أسقفا لـ التعليم لأنبا شنودة 8 
6/5/1992م 31/3/1963م أسقفا لـ القليوبية وقويسنا لأنبا مكسيموس 9 
  31/3/1963م أسقفا لـ الجيزة لأنبا دوماديوس 10 
23/4/1983م 20/2/1965م أسقفا لـ ديروط صنبو وقسقام لأنبا أغابيوس 11 
23/4/1983م 20/2/1965م أسقفا لـ منفلوط وأبنوب لأنبا لوكاس 12 
4/5/1976م 19/1965م أسقفا لـ المنوفية لأنبا دبوسقوروس 13 
3/2/1991م 19/1965م أسقفا لـ قنا وقوص لأنبا مكاريوس 14 
  10/5/1967م أسقفا لـ البحث العلمى والدراسات العليا لأنبا غريغوريوس 15 
19/4/1988م 10/5/1967م أسقفا لـ حلوان والمعصرة لأنبا بولس 16 
  30/6/1986م مطران الخرطوم وجنوب السودان لأنبا دانيال 17 
  21/12/1996م أسقفا لـ الدقهلية لأنبا فيلبس 18 
4/8/1972م 21/12/1996م أسقفا لـ دمياط وكفر الشيخ لأنبا أندراوس 19 
17/12/1972م 41/6/1970م أسقفا لـ البلينا لأنبا يوساب 20 


*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## المزاحم (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا كثير على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## ميلادمكتونتي (17 يناير 2009)

هذا بحث جميلة لاسماء الاباء وموعيد الرسمة شكرا لهذا البحث الجميل


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_شكرا كتييييييييير لمعلوماتك​_


----------

